# Trainer in S. Houston Area



## Nana (Dec 30, 2010)

I am looking for some leads on a good trainer in the South area of Houston (Pasadena, Deer Park or La Porte?) Any suggestions from you guys???


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I live in Friendswood and we do Schutzhund training in Dayton. Takes about 50 mins. to get there. We work on lots of obedience and protection only if you want to. PM me for more info. We usually meet Sat. at 9. Our next training session is on the 22.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I live up in Conroe/Woodlands, and there is a trainer out here in the Magnolia area that I really like. But that's a pretty far drive. He does basic training, and also protection sports (ring, Schutzhund, PSA). I can PM you his info if you want it.


----------

